# Southern Illinois Carpet Racing is back!!!!



## aaron2u (Oct 14, 2008)

Carbondale, IL now has an indoor carpet track!!!!

Come on out for a day out of the cold, and into the heat! Current classes include 1/12th scale and a modified 1/10th World GT class.

Interested? Shoot me a PM!! I'll send the address. Racing most every Sunday at 1pm!!!!


----------



## alphacat (Nov 13, 2005)

Come join us!!!!!


----------

